# Eos count



## JohnTrav (Oct 2, 2012)

I tried to get a shutter count in my 7D today and esocount.com makes you pay. Before when I did it it didn't make me pay for it. Since when did they start charging?

Is there another way to get an accurate shutter count from your canon camera?


----------



## Dao (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh no, it was free last time I used it. (few months to 1/2 year ago)  bummer.

For older Canon, you can use this.  (It works on my 40D, but not 7D nor my old XTi which is too old)

astrojargon - EOSInfo


----------



## JohnTrav (Oct 2, 2012)

Dao said:
			
		

> Oh no, it was free last time I used it. (few months to 1/2 year ago)  bummer.
> 
> For older Canon, you can use this.  (It works on my 40D, but not 7D nor my old XTi which is too old)
> 
> astrojargon - EOSInfo



It was free last time I used it a couple months ago but now they are charging. Hopefully they go back to being free really soon. That would be nice.


----------



## Heitz (Oct 2, 2012)

Isn't that stuff in the EXIF?


----------

